# are there chemicals in toddler nap mats?



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is cotton flammable?

What about polyester?

If the answer to those 2 are yes, then what about a cotton/poly blend? That would be flammable too right?

I'm confused here and would like some insight from all the smart mamas who I know are lurking here!

I recently needed to shop for a toddlers sleep mat for my son who will be starting day care soon. I really liked the ones by Wildkin but was turned off by the fact they met the "U.S. flammability test requirements for sleeping bags as set forth in CPAI-75" (which I thought meant it was similar to childrens sleepwear and contained fire retardant chemicals.)

But I REALLY liked one of the nap mats and thought well maybe if it was contained only in the stuffing inside, I could just purchase it and then remove the stuffing and restuff it myself if I wanted (probably not, but just wanted to consider my options)

So I wrote wildkin and asked:

"Can you tell me which parts are treated with chemicals to make it fire resistant? Is it the material, the stuffing inside, or both? Any insight you can provide would be appreciated."

And I got this reply:

"Our products are naturally fire resistant. We do not use chemicals at all on our products. The natural cotton poly blend is resistant. Thank you so much"

Is anyone else confused or is it just me?

I haven't wrote them back because I'm kind of a little stumped. There are no chemicals inside? What the heck is making it resistant to fire? And if this is true, then what about all that sleepwear for kids that companies sell? Are there no chemicals there either?

(and how should I word my reply to them? I've done nothing yet because I have no idea whether this is the truth or not, but I don't see how it could be? Am I missing something?)

I did end up buying one of their mats (from another site) partly because I loved the fabric, and partly because it was cheaper than going with a custom made one that I was considering (not mass produced) which I was pretty sure didn't have chemicals, and partly because I'm in a time crunch and need this asap, but I admit their reply did help me seal the deal. Although in retrospect I think they had to be pulling my leg. I'm still left wondering: what's in the thing (besides cotton and polyester, which correct me if I'm wrong, ARE flammable) lol


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Well, actually cotton is fire resistant in itself. Doesn't mean it won't burn, but it will burn a lot more slowly than most synthetic fibres.

DD's nighties are organic cotton, and it says fire resistant on the labels.

What matters is the level of fire resistancy it does give and the laws surrounding it.

Wool is of course a lot more fire resistant than cotton.

Polyester on the other hand burns really well, so I guess the mat is mainly cotton, if they are able to certify it as fire resistant?


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AislinCarys* 
Well, actually cotton is fire resistant in itself. Doesn't mean it won't burn, but it will burn a lot more slowly than most synthetic fibres.


I knew about the wool but for some reason I thought cotton was flammable. Well I guess I feel silly. So clothes that are cotton are naturally fire resistant?

Perhaps the mat is stuffed with cotton instead of poly. Who knows. That could explain it. I did find on google where polyester is extremely flammable though.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

It means that when they create the polyester fibers they do so in such a way as to make fire retardants part of the fiber itself. They are bonded within the fiber and can never be removed. This means that when they use these specially created fibers they can claim that the fabric made from them is 'inherently' flame resistant.

It really doesn't mean that it is 'naturally' flame resistant, in my opinion, but they can claim that the fabric itself is flame resistant without added chemicals because the chemicals were incorporated into the fiber before it was woven into fabric.

From what I've read the jury on safety is still out on this process. Some people feel there is still a risk from this as the chemicals used on the fibers will off gas and leach out. Others feel the risk is very minimal, at least compared to added chemicals after the fabric has been woven, because the fire retardants have been 'baked in' and are part of the fibers.

Is making your own nap mat an option? I'm doing something similar to make a mattress pad because I couldn't find one without plastics or flame retardants. I'm using several layers of 100% cotton quilt batting with a layer of fabric on the top and bottom, like a super quick and extra thick quilt.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elus0814* 
It means that when they create the polyester fibers they do so in such a way as to make fire retardants part of the fiber itself. They are bonded within the fiber and can never be removed. This means that when they use these specially created fibers they can claim that the fabric made from them is 'inherently' flame resistant.

It really doesn't mean that it is 'naturally' flame resistant, in my opinion, but they can claim that the fabric itself is flame resistant without added chemicals because the chemicals were incorporated into the fiber before it was woven into fabric.

From what I've read the jury on safety is still out on this process. Some people feel there is still a risk from this as the chemicals used on the fibers will off gas and leach out. Others feel the risk is very minimal, at least compared to added chemicals after the fabric has been woven, because the fire retardants have been 'baked in' and are part of the fibers.

Is making your own nap mat an option? I'm doing something similar to make a mattress pad because I couldn't find one without plastics or flame retardants. I'm using several layers of 100% cotton quilt batting with a layer of fabric on the top and bottom, like a super quick and extra thick quilt.

Well that was far more helpful to me than their reply. Thanks so much. That makes a lot of sense. It is reassuring that the risk is smaller than with other products where the chemicals are added later. I knew I could count on someone here to help me figure this out! I wonder if whomever replied to me even knew this, or not (because their reply was not helpful to me one bit lol)

ETA: oh, I don't sew but I've given it a thought. I did look at the stuffing material in the jo ann fabrics but it was very pricey, by the time I'd add up all my materials costs I'm looking at the same cost as the one I purchased! So it won't be happening anytime soon but I'd love to give it a try someday if i'm able to. For now, I think we'll be happy with the one we bought though. Not completely happy the chemicals are still there but "baked" in, but, I think I can live with that, this is a 2 hr nap and he's not going to be spending the whole night on it. Also all the other kids will have the standard mats most likely, so even if his was "natural" there would still be off gassing in the room from all the others.


----------

